# ps -aux Prozess benutzt viel Speicher -DSSL.default



## grubi (20. Februar 2004)

Also wir haben ein Forum auf einem Root Server mit 1 GB RAM  laufen.

Aber unsere Speicher ist fast immer voll belegt, der Prozessor aber nicht.

Hier eine Ausgabe von free:

                   total            used          free                shared    buffers     cached
Mem:       1023512     882748     140764          0              68840     589728
-/+ buffers/cache:     224180     799332
Swap:       787176       9712     777464


Ich habe mir mit ps -aux mal alle Prozesse anzeigen lassen. hier:

apache    3453  0.6  1.4 21600 14484 ?       S    11:17   0:11 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3527  0.4  1.1 19580 12280 ?       S    11:37   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3528  0.4  1.2 19708 12360 ?       S    11:37   0:03 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3529  0.5  1.1 19272 11976 ?       S    11:37   0:03 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3530  0.2  1.1 19296 11988 ?       S    11:37   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3532  0.4  1.1 19452 12104 ?       S    11:38   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3533  0.2  1.1 18692 11384 ?       S    11:38   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3534  0.2  1.1 19268 11888 ?       S    11:38   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3535  0.6  1.1 19176 11860 ?       S    11:38   0:03 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3536  0.4  1.1 19284 11972 ?       S    11:38   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3537  0.3  1.2 19872 12516 ?       S    11:38   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3538  0.4  1.2 19684 12324 ?       S    11:39   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3539  0.5  1.1 19300 12000 ?       S    11:39   0:02 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3540  0.2  1.1 19240 11880 ?       S    11:39   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3545  0.5  1.1 19208 11852 ?       S    11:43   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3546  0.1  1.1 19312 11948 ?       S    11:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3547  0.4  1.1 19080 11716 ?       S    11:43   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3548  0.1  1.0 18016 10628 ?       S    11:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3549  0.3  1.1 19116 11752 ?       S    11:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3550  0.2  1.0 18308 10936 ?       S    11:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3551  0.1  1.0 18200 10828 ?       S    11:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3552  0.6  1.1 19300 11952 ?       S    11:44   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D produc
apache    3568  0.5  1.1 19236 11880 ?       S    11:45   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd -f /etc/httpd/conf/httpd_app.conf -DSSL -DSSL.default -D


Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist? Warum läuft der Prozess 26 mal und nimmt mir soviel Speicher weg?


HILFE!


...


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2004)

Weil der Apache sog. Child-Prozesse auslöst/aufruft. Das ist ganz normal. -DSSL kenne ich auch nicht, aber wenn das Forum gut besucht ist kann das schonmal sein.
Was sagt denn ps auxww ?


----------

